# Brwoser *** Player Plugin



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

Guten Morgen bzw. Abend.

Ich wollte mal anfragen ob es einen Player gibt der im Browser die Winamp datei *.pls abspielt. gibt es sowas?
Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht, wurde aber nichtfündig.
Dieses Windows Media Plugin kenne ich ja, nur leider Spielt der keine dieser datein ab.

Würde mich auf baldige Anwort freuen.

Gruß andy.C


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Hhhmmm!

Also, wenn ich bei mir eine PLS-Datei im Browser öffne (als HRef), wird direkt winamp geöffnet!

Beispiel:
http://www.shoutcast.com/waradio.phtml?bitratelessthan=56


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Hab' grad mal 'n bisschen gesucht und diese Seite gefunden.
Dort steht (auch wenn schon etwas älter), dass man als Content-Type (wenn es sich denn um z. B. ein embed-Tag handelt) "application/x-winamp-plugin" angeben kann.


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

es soll ja nicht Winamp geöffnet werden. die passiert ja auch bei mir wenn ich die Datei download.
es soll sobal man das Fenster aufmacht die mugge zu hören sein bzw. sobald nan auf play drückt.
Ohne diese Datei Downloadn zu müssen.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hinzugefügt:
Einen player den man mittels code in den quellcode der html oder PHP datei einbindet. und nicht das öffnen eines player auf dem lokalen Rechner


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Genau deswegen meinte ich ja "<embed>-Tag"!
Da wird doch immer der Player auf der Seite integriert.
Und mit dem attribut "hidden="true"" kann man das sogar noch verstecken!


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

Also so ganz hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden  
aber ich werde mal mittels der mir jetzt vorliegenden sachen bei Google neu suchen, in der Hoffnung es zu verstehen und einsetzen zu können.

THX


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Na, dann gibt's mal ein Beispiel:

<html>
<body>
<embed src="datei.pls" width="0" height="0" hidden="true"></embed>
<body>
</html>

Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob das "<embed>" nicht im Header stehen muss!


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

Hab das mal ausprobiert,  und sehe da ein Activ-X element
jetzt müsste ich Theoretisch das Plugin fürn Browser irgendwo Downloaden. blos wo?!


----------



## rootssw (10. März 2004)

Und wenn du es so probierst:



```
<html>
<body>
<embed src="datei.pls" type="application/x-winamp-plugin"  width="0" height="0" hidden="true"></embed>
<body>
</html>
```

Oder willst du WinAmp bei denen benutzen, die es garnicht haben?!


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2004)

Das soll keine ROlle spielen  ob die es auf dem system haben oder nicht. wichtig ist die pls ( isn livesteream) soll im Brwoser abgespielt werden, so dass der user musik hört beim stöbern der webseite.
Darum geht es


----------



## tittli (10. März 2004)

hey
Der User soll die Musik also andauernd hören? Dann musst du aber (Irrtum vorbehalten) das ganze in ein Frame packen, wenn möglich unsichtbar...sonst beginnt die Musik bei jedem klick wieder von vorne...

Naja...würde aufpassen mit dem Einsatz von Musik...ich persönlich empfinde eine gewisse Abneigung solchen Sites gegenüber...und ich denke bin nicht der einzige. Aber ist ja deine Sache...

gruss


----------



## rootssw (11. März 2004)

Tja, leider kenn' ich die Plugin-Welt nicht auswendig und weiss daher nicht, wohin man das Ganze referenzieren muss.
Auch auf winamp.com gibt's keine Infos - vielleicht mal direkt nachfragen?!
Oder, wer weiss, gibt es überhaupt keinen direkten Plugin, wie du ihn brauchst?!

@ Spescha:
Ich denke, wie er es später umsetzt, hat er sich wohl schon überlegt und wenn es ein "Livestream" ist, wird es wohl etwas spezielles sein, nicht einfach nur, dass man sich berieseln lassen soll. (?!)


----------



## liquidbeats (11. März 2004)

@Spescha
na in einem Frame will ichs nicht packen
da es sich um 2 streams handelt soll nur einer zu hören sein, und das auch nur wenn man die sktion stream aufruft.
Es Handelt sich dabei um ein winamp Fähigen Stream (*.pls)
ich habe sowas schon für den Real Player gesehen und wollte einfach nur wissen ob dies mit dem Winamp auch möglich ist.
Ich habe es soweit geschaft Titel etc. anzeigen zu lassen. 
Aber Ihn direkt im Brwoser Abspielen zu lassen sobal man die Sektion Stream Aufruft scheints so für winamp nicht zu geben.
Ich hab diesbezüglich gesucht, Ohne erfolg.


----------



## liquidbeats (11. März 2004)

Dort soll es Verwendungfinden.
(Die seite ist  grade im aufbau, also nicht wundern wnn da optisch noch einiges nicht zusammenpasst) =)


Liquidbeats.de


----------

